# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ

## χρυσοβαλαντου

Γειά σας έχω εμμονες ιδέες εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχω επισκεφτεί γιατρό μου έδωσε χάπια τα πήρα ένα διάστημα αλλά τα σταμάτησα λόγο όπως κατάλαβα δεν είδα διαφορά . Δεν αντέχω άλλο κάποιες φύγαν τελείως αυτές που σκέφτομαι είναι σεξουαλικού περιέχομένου , ότι κάνω κακό σε κάποιον δικό μου νοιώθω ενοχές . Το μόνο σφάλμα μου είναι που δεν έκανα μια προσπάθεια και από την μεριά όσο θα έπρεπε . Τον τελευταίο καιρό ξεκίνησα για να δω διαφορα μελλοντικα κυρίως με το περπάτημα σκέφτομαι να βάλω στην καθημερινότητα μου και την γυμναστική . Το έχει περάσειι κάποιος και πόσο κρατάει συνήθως ? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Konstantinoss

Πώς ξεκίνησαν θυμάσαι? Τι φάρμακα πήρες? Πρέπει να βρείς ποια σου ταιριάζουν, κ εγώ με κάποια ένοιωθα χάλια, με αυτα που παίρνω τώρα ειμαι καλα. Εγώ έχω έμμονες ιδέες βίας, να κάνω κακό στους γονείς μου π.χ

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια.
Ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι δεν περναει ποτε.Απλα το αποδεχεσαι και μαθαινεις να το διαχειριζεσαι και να ζεις με αυτο.
Εγω δεν παιρνω φαρμακα αλλα κανω ομαδικη θεραπεια.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Έπαιρνα το entact τo και ένα άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι δεν θέλω να παίρνω χάπια γιατί παχαίνουν κιόλας σου ανοίγουν την όρεξη χωρις να θες να φας θέλω να χάσω και λίγα από μια περίπτωση γειτόνισα μας που έιχε φοβία από ένα περιστατικό το ξεπερασε μονη της χωρις να περνει χάπια ο γιατρόες που με παρακολουθούσε με διαβεβαίωσε ότι κρατάει συνήθως 6 μήνες

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Έπαιρνα entact και ένα άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι ο γιατρός που με παρακολουθούσε μου είπε ότι κρατάει συνήθως 6 μήνες και μια γειτόνισα μας που το έπαθε από φοβία της πέρασε μετά από λίγο καιρο και είναι μια χαρά . Στα ξαφνικά μου άρχισαν πρώτα ότι θέλω να κάνω κακό στους δικούς μου δεν θα κανα ποτέ σε κανέναν κακό μετά σκέψεις περί σεξ απορώ γιατί μου έτυχε αυτό στα καλά καθούμενα αφου να φανταστείτε στην αρχή από το αγχος που είχα για αυτό πονουσε το κεφάλι μου υπέφερα

----------


## ioannis2

Εσύ σαν άτομο πως αντιμετωπίζεις τις σκέψεις σου? μιλάς με καποιο ψυχολόγο ή με το γιατρο σου για το πως θα μπορούσες με εσωτερική παρατηρηση να αναγνωριζεις που υπάρχει διαστρέβλωση στη σκέψη, να αναγνωρίζεις δλδ τις διαστρεβλωμενες σκέψεις ως τετεοιες την ωρα που ερχονται ή βρισκονται σε εξέλιξη, και πως να τις αποβάλλεις? υπάρχουν μέθοδοι σαν εκπαιδευση της σκέψη πέρα ή σε συνδυασμο με τα φαρμακα, μια ειναι αυτη της εσωτερικης παρατηρησης. συζητησε το με το γιατρο σου.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Γιάννη τωρα πια μετά από τόσο χρόνο το πηρα απόφαση θέλω να σταματήσουν οι σκέψεις αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα έδω στην επαρχία δεν κανουν ψυχοθεραπεία δίνουν φάρμακα ξέρω ότι θα με περάσει κάποια στιγμη θέλω να γίνω πάλι το ατομο που έιμουν πριν να καθαρισει το μυαλο μου απο αυτες τις σκεψεις

----------


## ioannis2

Σου στελνω ενα λινκ από το φορουμ, κατι που ξαναγραψα παλια σε ένα μελος, μεθοδος αντιμετωπισης ψυχαναγκασμων που έμαθα από ενα ψυχολογο της γνωστικης συμπεριφορικης μεθοδου

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post293112

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Σε ευχαριστω για το link θα κάνω μία δοκιμή κατανοώ ότι είναι παραλογες αυτές οι ιδέες και οφείλονται στην αγχώδη διαταραχή όπως ονομάζεται αυτή η πάθηση και δημιουργούνται μου χουν περάσει κάτι σκέψεις που ούτε καν το πίστευα τα ποιο περιεργα . Σήμερα πήγα γράφτηκα στην γυμναστικη να ξεχνιέται το μυαλό μου με κάποια δραστηριοτητα κάπου διάβασα η ασκηση βοηθα το στρες και το αγχος σας εχει βοηθεισει εσας υτο καθολου ?

----------


## christos78

Ποσο εισαι??

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

35 χρονών οδεύουμε σιγα σιγα στα πρωτα αντα δεν βαριεσαι υγεια να εχουμε το βασικο

----------


## christos78

ξεκιναει η ασθενεια(αυτη) στα 35??

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Δηλαδή πιστευεις οτι παει απραίτητα με την ηλικια ? διάβασα πολλά μηνύματα και απο αλλα site οταν το εψαχνα στην αρχη και ειδα μηνυματα απο ποιο μικρες ηλικιες απο μενα

----------


## christos78

Κατα την γνωμη μου ναι.Η ιδψ ειναι καταθλιψη με εμμονες οπως ειχε πει μια κοπελα στo foroum (ολοσωστη).Η εκδηλωση της συμτωματολογιας μπορει να οφειλεται με ενα ποσοστο της ταξεως το 50 εως 70 % (κατ εμε) 100% σε καποιο τραυματικο γεγονος που διαταραξε την μεχρι τοτε ισορροπια στην ζωη του ατομου (wikipedia). Οk παιζουν ρολο και αλλα π.χ ηλικια(αλλο στα 16 και αλλο στα 26.. αυτο το τραυματικο γεγονος) κ.α

----------


## christos78

Εγω εχω αυτην την ασθενεια εδω και 5-6 χρονια....(σχετικα με την διαρκεια της ασθενειας).

----------


## christos78

Εγω εχω αυτην ασθενεια εδω και 5-6 χρονια....(σχετικα με την διαρκεια της αθενειας),αλλα μου ειναι εμποδιο εδω 3 χρονια ακριβως.Ενα συνηθισμενο μεσημερι εκει που τρωγαμε με τον πατερα μου νομιζα οτι τν μαχαιρωσα..(εκοβα bread..)

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Καλησπέρ Χριστός Ανέστη υγεία σε όλους το κυριότερο παιδιά μήπως ξέρετε πως αλλάζουμε τα στοιχεία από το προφίλ μας? έχει οδηγίες αλλά είναι στα αγγλικά και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι πατάμε μηπως ξέρετε αν ήταν για μένα δεν θα το λέγα επειδή ο αδερφός μου βλέπει και αυτός από τον υπολογιστή μου και δεν πρόλαβα να διαγράψω καλά τις σελίδες που είχα επισκέφτεί και μέσα σε αυτές ήταν και αυτή μην δεί κατά λάθος το μήνυμα μου και σκέφτεται ύστερα άλλα και άλλα για μένα ευχαριστώ

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Καλησπέρα σας μήπως κάποιος από εσάς έχει δικιμάσει βαλεριάνα ? σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάπου διάβασα πώς βοηθάει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν θέλω να πάρω άλλου είδος χάπια που είναι και χημικά

----------


## christos78

No idea...

----------


## betelgeuse

Εχω χρησιμοποιησει και βαλεριανα και διαφορα αλλα φυτικα σκευασματα.
Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα βοηθανε κυριως στο να χαλαρωσει το σωμα.Διωχνουν δηλαδη τα σωματικα συμπτωματα του αγχους,δεν θα σταματησεις πχ να εχεις ιδεοληψιες αλλα θα εισαι καπως πιο ηρεμη.
Ουτως ή αλλως οτι και να κανεις θεραπεια δεν υπαρχει ,το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις να ζεις μια φυσιολογικη ζωη μαζι με την ασθενεια.Να ειναι δηλαδη η ασθενεια μερος της ζωης σου και οχι η ζωη σου

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν σε μαγαζί με όργανα γυμναστικής πουλάνε dvd γυμναστικής ?τύπου πετρουλάκη ,aerobic ,yoga θέλω να πάρω να κάνω σπιίτι διάβασα και στο ίντερνετ είναι μία εναλλακτική λύση μάλλον θα το σταματήσω το γυμναστήριο δεν με βολεύει να πηγαίνω .

----------


## siaker

να σε ρωτησω χρυσοβαλαντο αυτες οι ιδιεες οτιθες να κανεις κακο στους γονεις σου.... μηπως ηταν για παραδειγμα οτι θες να τους χωρησεις?? γιατι και εγω πριν μπω στο νοσοκομειο ειχα τετοιες ιδεες! να χωρησω τους γονεις μου!! αλλα τις ειχα σκεπτομενη οτι αυτοι φταινε που εχω φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο και οτι ο μπαμπας μου φαιροταν ασχημα στη μαμα μου και οτι πρεπει να βρω δικηγορο. μεχρι και στη φυλακη ειχα ιδεα να τον κλεισω. ακου εκει.!!! αν και απο παλια εγω ηθελα να χωρησουν οι δικοι μου, απο οταν ημουν μικρη λογο προβληματων χοντρων μεσα στην καθημερινοτητα.!!!! και περι σεξ... τι σκεφτοσουν δηλαδη?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Αυτή η σκέψη μου έφυγε ότι κάνω κακό στους δικούς μου και όχι δεν ήθελα να τους χωρήσω τους αγαπάω και τους δύο μου έμεινε περί σεξ ότι ειμαι με κάποιον που διατηρούσα σχέση στο παρελθόν και σκέφτομαι την πράξη που κάνουμε μαζί με άλλες κουλές που κολλάει το μυαλό μου αλλά ξέρω την αιτία κάθομαι μέσα δεν δουλεύω είμαι άνεργη το διάστημα που απασχολούμαν παλοιότερα είμουν καλά μετά από λίγους μήνες αφού τελείωσα την σύμβαση μου βγήκαν όλα στα ξαφνικά χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω το λόγο εκεί που ακουγα μουσική στο δωμάτιο μου άρχισαν οι σκέψεις τι μαλακίες περνούσαν από το μυαλό μου το θέμα βασικά η λύση του προβλήματος πως γίνεται τώρα να κάθεσαι να αναλύεις για το πρόβλημα δεν οφελεί .

----------


## betelgeuse

Siaker ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις δεν θυμιζουν τοσο πολυ ιδεοληψιες.
Εχω καταλαβει οτι ψαχνεις να βρεις τι εχεις εδω στο φορουμ.Αλλα δυστυχως εδω δεν ειμαστε γιατροι και μπορει οτι και να σου πουμε να ειναι λαθος.

Καλο θα ηταν να πας παλι σε εναν καλο ψυχιατρο να συζητησεις τις ανησυχιες σου και να βρειτε μαζι μια λυση.

----------


## siaker

οντωςτο ψαχνω πολυ. ειμαι αναμεσα σε 2 πραγματα. απλα συμφωνα με οτι διαβαζω εδω απο τα παιδια στο φορυν προσπαθω να δψ μηπως εχω κατι κοινο με καποιον που ξερει τι εχει γιατι αληθεια νομιζωθα τρελαθω. νομιζα οτι ειχα καποια κοινα με τη συζητηση αυτη γιαυτο πεταχτηκα να μαθω παραπω πραγματα.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Καλησπέρα εδώ και τρεις μέρες είμαι πάλι χάλια στην διάθεση χειροτέρεψαν οι σκέψεις είχαν ελαχιστοποιηθεί για δύο μήνες με την βαλεριάνα τώρα πάλι μία από τα ίδια βαρέθηκα πως κατάντησα έτσι να μήν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα ούτε για την προσωπική μου ζωή ξέρει κανείς κανένα σκεύασμα σαν καταπραϋντικο ?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλησπερα και καλο μηνα. 

βλεπω πως βασανιζεσαι παρα πολυ, σε νιωθω κατα μια εννοια επειδη ειχα στις μανιες μου υπονοια πως το φαι ειναι δηλητιριασμενο πχ και δεν ετρωγα και επισης κατι αλλο μικροτερη σεξουαλικου περιεχομενου που ντρεπομαι να το πω. σημασια εχει πως δεν εφυγε ποτε μεχρι που ξεκινησα γιατρο και χαπια. δλδ αν ειναι βαρια η περιπτωση σου μονοε συ το ξερεις και ειναι το πως την αντιλαμβανεσαι

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Καλό μήνα ναι βασανίζομαι αρκετά εδω και δύο χρόνια λες και δεν το περνάω εγώ σαν να το έχει κάποιος άλλος κάτι μ ......ιες σκέψεις έχω ώρες ώρες που απορώ με τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό μου χωρίς να το θέλω κλαίω συνέχεια κυρίως όταν είμαι μόνη μου στο σπίτι και παρακαλάω καθημερινα να απαλαγω από τον εφιάλτη το σωστό είναι να κατανοείς ότι όσο παραλογο μπορεί να είναι αυτο που σκέφτεσαι οφείλεται στην ιδψ και δεν ευθυνόμαστε εμείς που μας συμβαίνει . Σήμερα μου είρθαν και οι μέρες οι γνωστές του μήνα και είμαι πολύ χάλια δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου πλακώνομαι στα παυσιπονα όσο μου κρατάει συνήθως 4 μέρες τα χάπια θεωρώ μειώνουν σε έναν μικρό βαθμό το πρόβλημα έκανα μια θεραπεία με πρήξανε λίγο τα σταμάτησα δεν παίρνω προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου ξεκίνησα κάτι που με ευχαριστει εδώ και λίγο διάστημα το περπάτημα το βράδυ πηγαίνω κυρίως και με τον ύπνο με βοηθάει ηρεμώ αισθάνομαι αλλαγη στην διαθεσή μου νοιώθω τύψεις καταβάθος που ενω ήξερα εξαρχής την ουσία του προβλήματος δεν έκανα κάτι για να το ξεπεράσω και καθόμουν αδρανής τώρα έβαλα ξέρω θα μους πεις μετράει η θέληση και είναι στο χέρι μας να γίνουμε καλά αυτό πιστεύω το ίδιο .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Καλό μήνα ναι βασανίζομαι αρκετά εδω και δύο χρόνια λες και δεν το περνάω εγώ σαν να το έχει κάποιος άλλος κάτι μ ......ιες σκέψεις έχω ώρες ώρες που απορώ με τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό μου κλαίω συνέχεια κυρίως όταν είμαι μόνη μου στο σπίτι και παρακαλάω καθημερινα να απαλαγω από τον εφιάλτη το σωστό είναι να κατανοείς ότι όσο παραλογο μπορεί να είναι αυτο που σκέφτεσαι οφείλεται στην ιδψ και δεν ευθυνόμαστε εμείς που μας συμβαίνει . Σήμερα μου είρθαν και οι μέρες οι γνωστές του μήνα και είμαι πολύ χάλια δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου πλακώνομαι στα παυσιπονα όσο μου κρατάει συνήθως 4 μέρες τα χάπια θεωρώ μειώνουν σε έναν μικρό βαθμό το πρόβλημα έκανα μια θεραπεία με πρήξανε λίγο τα σταμάτησα δεν παίρνω προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου ξεκίνησα κάτι που με ευχαριστει εδώ και λίγο διάστημα το περπάτημα το βράδυ πηγαίνω κυρίως και με τον ύπνο με βοηθάει ηρεμώ αισθάνομαι αλλαγη στην διαθεσή μου νοιώθω τύψεις καταβάθος που ενω ήξερα εξαρχής την ουσία του προβλήματος δεν έκανα κάτι για να το ξεπεράσω και καθόμουν αδρανής τώρα έβαλα ξέρω θα μους πεις μετράει η θέληση και είναι στο χέρι μας να γίνουμε καλά αυτό πιστεύω το ίδιο .

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καλημερα! 

εχεις δικιο πως δεν φταιμε εμεις, ομως αυτο δεν σημαινει πως παυει να μας βασανιζει! οσο και να πιεζομαστε να πιστεψουμε το αντιθετο, δλδ πως δεν ειναι ετσι η αληθεια, δεν αλλαζει! δεν πα να στο λεει ολη η Γη, εσυ πιστευεις αυτο και τερμα!

καλα κανεις κ το παλευεις μονη σου, ομως προσεχε πολυ, να χεις την γνωση να δεις ποτε χειροτερευει και να μην το αφησεις. να πεις σε καποιον αλλον να σε εχει υπ ευθυνη του και να σου πει ''τωρα εχει παραγινει το κακο,,,,θες σοβαρα βοηθεια''. κ να τον ακουσεις. καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι πολυ. τοτε, πριν γινει χοντρο κακο (επειδη αμα βασανιζεσαι πανω απο 1 χρονο ετσι μετα σαλταρεις και τα ψυχωσικα επεισοδια αυξανονται ολο κ πιο πολυ) πρεπει να παρεις αλλα μετρα.

----------


## cina

> καλημερα! 
> 
> εχεις δικιο πως δεν φταιμε εμεις, ομως αυτο δεν σημαινει πως παυει να μας βασανιζει! οσο και να πιεζομαστε να πιστεψουμε το αντιθετο, δλδ πως δεν ειναι ετσι η αληθεια, δεν αλλαζει! δεν πα να στο λεει ολη η Γη, εσυ πιστευεις αυτο και τερμα!
> 
> καλα κανεις κ το παλευεις μονη σου, ομως προσεχε πολυ, να χεις την γνωση να δεις ποτε χειροτερευει και να μην το αφησεις. να πεις σε καποιον αλλον να σε εχει υπ ευθυνη του και να σου πει ''τωρα εχει παραγινει το κακο,,,,θες σοβαρα βοηθεια''. κ να τον ακουσεις. καποιον που εμπιστευεσαι πολυ. τοτε, πριν γινει χοντρο κακο (επειδη αμα βασανιζεσαι πανω απο 1 χρονο ετσι μετα σαλταρεις και τα ψυχωσικα επεισοδια αυξανονται ολο κ πιο πολυ) πρεπει να παρεις αλλα μετρα.


Απ' όσα έχω δει εδώ μέσα και έχω καταλάβει , καμία σχέση δεν έχει η ιδψ. με την ψύχωση. Τότε όλοι εμείς οι ιδψ. θα ήμασταν ψυχωτικοί. Απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, οι ιδεοληψίες μπορεί να αφορούν τα πάντα, να είναι ακόμη και παράλογες, εξάλλου αν δεν ήταν δεν θα μας απασχολούσαν. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα βασανίζονται χρόνια, και δεν τους έχει συμβεί κάποιο μεγαλύτερο κακό.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ιδψ εχουν ακομα και οσες πασχουν απο νευρικη ανορεξια και ολων των ειδων διατροφικες διαταραχες. ιδψ εχουν και οσοι περνανε φασεις ψυχωσης και μανιας στην διπολικη διαταραχη.

οταν καποιος παθει το μεγαλυτερο κακο δεν νομιζω να ειναι σε θεση μετα να σκεφτει να μπει εδω μεσα να το γραψει. το αγορι μ πριν 1 μηνα μπηκε στο ψυχιατρειο λογω αυτου. επειδη το αφησε και εγινε..... γιατι να περιμενεις να δεις μεχρι που θα φτασεις ωστε να αναλωνεσαι σιγα σιγα σε τετοια ενω μπορεις να το προλαβεις. επισης δεν εβαλα καμια ταμπελα , μιλαω συμφωνα με την εμπειρια μου

----------


## cina

Μήπως παρανόησες, η κοπέλα γράφει ότι έχει σκέψεις σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου, ό, τι πιο σύνηθες στη ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Οι ιδεοληψίες απαντώνται , αν δεν κάνω λάθος , και σε άλλες διαταραχές, αλλά δεν είναι το κύριο σύμπτωμα αυτών των διαταραχών.

----------


## betelgeuse

Οπως τα λεει η cina. Ιδεοληψιες ή και ψυχαναγκασμοι εμφανιζονται σε πολλες ψυχικες ασθενειες ή ακομα και σε ψυχικα υγιεις ανθρωπους.
Αλλα η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη ειναι μια ξεχωριστη νοσος.
Πχ υπαρχει και η ψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας η οποια αν και σαν συμπτωματολογια εχει ιδεοληψιες και ψυχαναγκασμους , δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη...
Horribell σε αυτο που λες για τις διαταραχες κατα καποιο τροπο μπορει να ισχυει . Πχ θα μπορουσε να εχει να κανει με την σωματοδυσμορφικη διαταραχη( που ανηκει στο φασμα της ιψδ) ή οποια συνυπαρχει σε πολλες περιπτωσεις διατροφικων διαταραχων.
Γενικα πολλες φορες μλπεκονται τα στμπτωματα διαφορων διαταραχων.
Πχ εγω εχω ιψδ αλλα εχω και συμπτωματα αγοραφοβιας και διατροφικων διαταραχων , αλλα δεν μου εχει γινει διαγνωση διατροφικης διαταραχης..

Επισης συμφωνω στο οτι δεν πρεπει να το αφηνεις και οτι οταν βλεπεις οτι η κατασταση εχει αρχισει να ξεφευγει απο τον ελεγχο σου πρεπει να ζητας βοηθεια , αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν εισαι χαλια συνηθως δεν θελεις και βοηθεια.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Παλιά σκεφτόμουν πως θα κάνω κακό στους δικούς μου , ότι ήθελα να πέσω από το μπαλκόνι , αυτοτραυματιζόμουν αυτές πέρασαν τώρα μου έμειναν οι σεξουαλικές ιδέες κολλάει το μυαλό μου σε κάτι που θα δω σττη τηλεόραση και η τελευταία να κανω σκέψεις σαν ασυναρτησίες ακόμη και για άτομα γνωστά εγώ που δεν κρατάω κακία σε κανέναν καλόψυχη είμαι .Αρχισα να το βλέπω σαν μια δοκιμασία στην ζωή μου που με βρήκε για να να με ταρακουνήσει φαντάζομαι από κάτι το υπερβολικό άγχος υποτίθεται σε αυτό το στηρίζουν οι ειδικοί σκέφτομαι ο μόνος τρόπος να απαλλαγεί κάποιος είναι να αυτοκτονήσει μετά δεν σκέφτεσαι τίποτα δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω η πράξη από την πραγματικότητα απέχει πάρα πολύ το να αφαιρείς την ίδια σου ζωή που σου έδωσε ο θεός και όταν ζεις από μεγάλο θαύμα που σου γίνεται αναθεωρείς .

----------


## eva12

Παλιά σκεφτόμουν πως θα κάνω κακό στους δικούς μου , ότι ήθελα να πέσω από το μπαλκόνι , αυτοτραυματιζόμουν αυτές πέρασαν τώρα μου έμειναν οι σεξουαλικές ιδέες κολλάει το μυαλό μου σε κάτι που θα δω σττη τηλεόραση και η τελευταία να κανω σκέψεις σαν ασυναρτησίες ακόμη και για άτομα γνωστά εγώ που δεν κρατάω κακία σε κανέναν καλόψυχη είμαι .Αρχισα να το βλέπω σαν μια δοκιμασία στην ζωή μου που με βρήκε για να να με ταρακουνήσει φαντάζομαι από κάτι το υπερβολικό άγχος υποτίθεται σε αυτό το στηρίζουν οι ειδικοί σκέφτομαι ο μόνος τρόπος να απαλλαγεί κάποιος είναι να αυτοκτονήσει μετά δεν σκέφτεσαι τίποτα δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω η πράξη από την πραγματικότητα απέχει πάρα πολύ το να αφαιρείς την ίδια σου ζωή που σου έδωσε ο θεός και όταν ζεις από μεγάλο θαύμα που σου γίνεται αναθεωρείς . 

χρυσοβαλαντου διαβασα αυτα που γραφεις και θα σου πω αυτο που μου ειπε η ψυχιατροσ μου την πρωτη φορα που πηγα κ ημουν τελειως φρικαρισμενη με παρομοιεσ σκεψεις οπωσ οι δικες(σκεφτομουνα οτι πεθαινουν οι γονεις μου,πως θα ηταν η ζωη μου κ ποσο πιο ευτυχισμνη θα ημουνα,οτι κανω κακο σε δικουσ μου φιλουσ,σεξουλικεσ φαντασιωσεις αλλα που δεν ηταν φυσιολογικεσ και αλλα πολλα),μου ειπε λοιπον η γιατροσ οτι ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ φυσιολογικο να κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις και να σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να εισαι τρελη,να εισαι ανωμαλη,σχιζοφρενης και αλλα τετοια οποτε μου λεει μι φρικαρεις οι περισσοτεροι τα εχουν σκεφτει αυτα καποια στιγμη στη ζωη τους απλα ειναι σκεψεις που ποτε δεν συζητιουνται!!!μεσω της ψυχοθεραπειας εμαθα πως η σκεψη που εκανα πολυ συχνα πως πεθαινει η μητερα μου ηταν οτι πιο φυσιολογικο εχω κανει αν αναλογιστει κανεις τι εχω περασει εξαιτιας της!!δε φανταζεσαι ποσο με ανακουφισε αυτο γιατι μετα απο αυτες τισ σκεψεις ενιωθα κ ενοχες,ελεγα ποιο παιδι σκεφτεται τι θαναντο των γονιων του κ χαιρεται!!οποτε εγω απλα θα σου προτεινω να βρεις μια καλη γιατρο,κατα προτιμηση ψυχιατρο κ οχι ψυχολογο,κ να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια!!επισης αν μπορεσεις να αποφυγεις τα φραμακα,εφοσον η περιπτωση σου δεν ειναι τοσο σοβαρη που να απιτει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη πχ σχιζοφρενια,καλυτερο θα ηταν να μην παρεισ!!απο προσωπικη αποψη στο λεω.οι βαλεριανες ειναι φυτικο φαρμακο κ θελει καιρο να δρασει αλλα βοηθαει!!το βασικοτερο ολων ομωσ ειναι να απασχολεις τον εαυτο σου με δραστηριοτητες ,αυτο βοηθαει πολυ οπως και η γυμναστικη!!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

εχω περιεργεια τι σεξουαλικες σκεψεις κανεις τοσο κακες ειναι;

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

eva 12 στην αρχή όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα μου άρχισα να περνάει από το μυαλό μου ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα ήθελα να τσιρίξω ακόμη και τώρα κάποιες φορές το πιστεύεις ο ψυχίατρος που πήγα να το συζητήσω ούτε καν μου ανέφερε πως τον ορισμό αυτης της πάθησης μου έκανε κάποιες ερωτήσεις το λεγόμενο ιστορικό για την ζωή μου εγώ η ίδια πριν τον επισκεφτώ βρήκα μεσω ίντερνετ αφού είχα χαζέψει καταλήλως πως λέγεται η πάθηση αυτή όσο αφορά τις έμμονες ιδέες . Ξέρεις εσύ κανέναν γιατρό οποιοδήποτε πες μου τώρα να πας να σε εξετάσει και να μην σου πει διάγνωση γιαυτό που έχεις τι ....... γιατρο είναι τότε μου έγραψε φάρμακα μόνο δεν παρέλειψε βλέπεις οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες να κάνουν δουλειά καλά λέω εγώ μας ψεκάζουν και όλος ο κόσμος το λέει και το κράτος κοιμάται εδώ δεν κάνει για άλλα γιαυτό θα νοιαστεί . Και εγώ με την μαμά μου το στηρίζω στο ότι είναι καταπιεστική δεν είμαι μητέρα ακόμη δεν ξέρω όταν με το καλό γίνω μπορει να κάνω τα ίδια και εγώ στο παιδί μου μεγάλα λόγια που λεει μια παροιμία μην λες για άλλα άτομα όμως που έχω μια καλή σχέση μαζί τους χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα μαζί τους ισχύει το ίδιο .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Δεν είναι κακές οι σεξουαλικές σκέψεις που σκέφτομαι το συνεχόμενο με ενοχλεί θα σκεφτείς πχ με έναν που έχεις βγει τι έκανες να σου περνάει από το μυαλό όλη την μέρα το συγκεκριμένο είναι ενοχλητικό φυσιολογική σκέψη θεωρείται πάντως σε σχέση με άλλες .

----------


## eva12

χρυσοβαλαντο μου εγω οταν αποφασισα πως πρεπει να παω σε ψυχιατρο,γτ και αυτο ειναι ενα βημα σημαντικο να συνειδητοποησεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα κ να ζητησεις βοηθεια,ημουν και συνεχιζω να ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων αλλα με εξαιρσεις οπως προανεφρα!!!κ ευτυχως κ η ιδια η γιατρος μου ειναι κατα κ δεν συνταγογραφει καν γτ θεωρει πως καταστελλουν τη δουλεια που κανεις στη ψυχοθεραπεια!!αλλα οταν αρχισα ηταν ιουνιοσ κ θα εκλεινε το ιατρειο για 1,5 μηνα κ οτε εγω ημουν στη χειροτερη μου φαση,ειχα κλειστει σπιτι,υποσιτιζομουνα κ εβγαινα μονο για να παω στη δουλεια μου.οποτε της λεω τι θα κανω ολο το καλοκιρι?ετσι θα ειμαι?δεν θα καταφερω ουτε διακοπες να κανω στην αδεια μου?κ μου λεει αν θες πηγαινε σε μια ψυχιατρο που συνταγογραφει φαρμακα να σου γραψει κατι ελαφρυ αγχολυτικο,τυπου ζαναξ που θα παιρνεις μισο χαπακι αν κ εφοσον χρειαστει γτ θα εχω να κανω κατι που με αγχωνει τρελα(πχ να βγω βραδυ η να ταχιδεψω με το πλοιο).παω που λες σε μια που βρηκα αν ειναι συμβεβλημενη με το ταμειο μου,κ μεσα σε 10 λεπτα με ενα απλο ιστορικο μου εγραψε αντικαταθλιπτικα κ το ζαναχ,μου πηρε η μ...60€,χωρις αποδειξη παρακαλω κ τσακωθηκαμε κιολας γτ θεωρησα απαραδεκτο σε 10 λεπτα να κανεις διαγνωση κ να χορηγεις φαρμακα ετσι απλα κ να τσεπωνεις και 60ευρω μαυρα!!για να μη στα πολυλογω τα πιρα 3 μερες,φρικαρα τελειως κ ειπα οχι δε θα ξαναπαρω κ μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου!!!δεν ηταν ευκολο και καποιες φορες πηρα μισο ζαναξ αλλα τωρα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

Μηπως ειχες παρελθον σεξουαλικου εξαναγκασμου η κακοποιησης?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Οχι τίποτα από τα δύο οι έμμονες ιδέες σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου όπως είπε η cina είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο σε όλα τα άρθρα που διάβασα για την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή συμπεριλαμβάνει και αυτήν σκέψη και σε άλλο θέμα μιας κοπέλας που ανέφερε το δικό της πρόβλημα είχε τέτοια συμπτώματα περί του σεξ γενικά οι οποιεσδήποτε έμμονες ιδέες είναι κουραστικές δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος πουνα χαίρεται για αυτό που τον ποιάνει .Στην αρχή έλεγα γιατί να τις σκέφτομαι αυτές τις μαλακίες μετά από κάποιο διάστημα άρχισα να τα γράφω καταλλήλως θα περάσουν δεν θα το έχουμε μια ζωή είμαι και δυναμικός χαρακτήρας ευτυχώς από την φύση μου και σε άλλες καταστάσεις το παρατήρησα απλά κάνει ο καθένας τον δικό του αγώνα να απαλλαγεί από αυτό δυστηχώς από μονο του δεν φεύγει μακάρι να ξυπνούσαμε ένα πρωί και αισθανόμασταν καλά τι να πουν άλλοι που βρίσκονται σε χειρότερη κατάσταση με ανοίατες αρρώστειες έχω ακούσει τόσες τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν ξεπερνιούνται οι άνθρωποι για καταστασεις που ξεπερνιούνται δεν πρεπει να μιλάμε .

----------


## betelgeuse

Χρυσοβαλαντου , το περιεχομενο των ιδεοληψιων δεν λεει απολυτως τιποτα .Αν βρεις τροπο να αντιμετωπιζεις μια ιδεοληψια μπορεις να τις αντιμετωπισεις ολες.



Να εχεις στο νου σου πως καμια απο αυτες τις σκεψεις δεν θα πραγματοποιηθει και οτι ειναι μονο ο τροπος που αντιδρας στο αγχος.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

eva χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα τώρα εμένα για τα αγχολυτικά που μου συνταγογραφούσε μου έκοβε απόδειξη καλά έκανες και το αντιμετωπίζεις μόνη σου χωρίς φάρμακα αυτοί την δουλειά τους κάνουν σε φορτώνουν φάρμακα τώρα ο άλλος τα πάρει η δεν τα πάρει ούτε τους απασχολεί .

----------


## eva12

πιο πολυ με ενοχλησε η ευκολια που μου τα εδωσε,μεσα σε 10 λεπτα παρε κ χαπακια!!αν ηταν ετσι τοτε ολοι οι ανθρωποι θα επρεπενα παιρνουν καθε μερα φαρμακα γτ θεωρω πως ολοι λιγο πολλοι εχουν περασει απο φοβιες,μελαγχολιες,ψιλοκατ αθλιψεις κ τα γνωστα!!!και στην τελικη οσα φαρμακα κ να σου γραψουν σε οσους γιατρους κ να πας αμα δεν υπαρξει προσωπικη προσπαθεια τιποτα δεν γινεται!!απλα θα εισαι μια ζωη εξαρτημενος απο χαπια κ αυτο ειναι η μεγαλυτερη φοβια μου που υπερνικα τα παντα κ λεω θα τα καταφερω μονη μου!!

----------


## cina

> Χρυσοβαλαντου , το περιεχομενο των ιδεοληψιων δεν λεει απολυτως τιποτα .Αν βρεις τροπο να αντιμετωπιζεις μια ιδεοληψια μπορεις να τις αντιμετωπισεις ολες.
> 
> 
> 
> Να εχεις στο νου σου πως καμια απο αυτες τις σκεψεις δεν θα πραγματοποιηθει και οτι ειναι μονο ο τροπος που αντιδρας στο αγχος.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σου, αυτός ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης με δυσκολεύει. Κάθε φορά που έρχεται μια καινούρια ιδεοληψία, και δεν την αναγνωρίζω κατευθείαν ως τέτοια, αγχώνομαι πολύ,ειδικά όταν είναι χαζή, και αφού έχω εξαντλήσει στο παρελθόν όλη την γκάμα των νορμάλ ιδεοληψιών δηλ . αυτών που αναγράφονται επίσημα σε sites για την ιδψχ. Αγχώνομαι κυρίως για ιδέες που δεν έχω διαβάσει πουθενά πως μπορεί να αφορούν τις ιδεοληψίες της ιδψχ.

----------


## cina

> πιο πολυ με ενοχλησε η ευκολια που μου τα εδωσε,μεσα σε 10 λεπτα παρε κ χαπακια!!αν ηταν ετσι τοτε ολοι οι ανθρωποι θα επρεπενα παιρνουν καθε μερα φαρμακα γτ θεωρω πως ολοι λιγο πολλοι εχουν περασει απο φοβιες,μελαγχολιες,ψιλοκατ αθλιψεις κ τα γνωστα!!!και στην τελικη οσα φαρμακα κ να σου γραψουν σε οσους γιατρους κ να πας αμα δεν υπαρξει προσωπικη προσπαθεια τιποτα δεν γινεται!!απλα θα εισαι μια ζωη εξαρτημενος απο χαπια κ αυτο ειναι η μεγαλυτερη φοβια μου που υπερνικα τα παντα κ λεω θα τα καταφερω μονη μου!!


Και εγώ μαζί σου.Έχω πάει μόνο σε ψυχολόγο , και όχι σε ψυχίατρο, από φόβο μήπως μου συνταγογραφήσει φάρμακα και με πείσει εν τέλει να τα πάρω ως τη μόνη διέξοδο.

----------


## betelgeuse

Και εγω εχω αρκετες ιδεοληψιες ή ψυχαναγκασμους που δεν περιγραφονται σε αρθρα κλπ. Αλλα αυτο ειναι λογικο , σκεψου οτι σχεδον καθε ασθενεις εχει τις δικες του. Τα παραδειγματα ειναι απλα τα πιο κοινα....
Δεν χρειαζεται να δινεις περισσοτερη σημασια απο οσο πρεπει.

Οσο για τον φοβο του ψυχιατρου , οκ ειναι δικο σου θεμα , αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να σε αναγκασει να παρεις τα φαρμακα. Πιστευω πως μια επισκεψη σε εναν ψυχιατρο πρεπει να γινει ωστε να γινει μια σωστη διαγνωση και αν ειναι επιβεβλημενο να συνταγογραφηθουν φαρμακα (κατι που δεν μπορει να κανει ο ψυχολογος) , και απο την στιγμη που εχεις την διαγνωση του ψυχιατρου μπορεις να επιλεξεις αν θα κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια ή θα παρεις φαρμακα ή τιποτα απο τα δυο.......

----------


## cina

> Και εγω εχω αρκετες ιδεοληψιες ή ψυχαναγκασμους που δεν περιγραφονται σε αρθρα κλπ. Αλλα αυτο ειναι λογικο , σκεψου οτι σχεδον καθε ασθενεις εχει τις δικες του. Τα παραδειγματα ειναι απλα τα πιο κοινα....
> Δεν χρειαζεται να δινεις περισσοτερη σημασια απο οσο πρεπει.
> 
> Οσο για τον φοβο του ψυχιατρου , οκ ειναι δικο σου θεμα , αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να σε αναγκασει να παρεις τα φαρμακα. Πιστευω πως μια επισκεψη σε εναν ψυχιατρο πρεπει να γινει ωστε να γινει μια σωστη διαγνωση και αν ειναι επιβεβλημενο να συνταγογραφηθουν φαρμακα (κατι που δεν μπορει να κανει ο ψυχολογος) , και απο την στιγμη που εχεις την διαγνωση του ψυχιατρου μπορεις να επιλεξεις αν θα κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια ή θα παρεις φαρμακα ή τιποτα απο τα δυο.......


Και εάν ο ψυχίατρος δεν σου κάνει διάγνωση; Έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα ότι πολλές φορές δεν σου λένε τί έχεις , απλά μόνο παίρνουν ιστορικό, κάνουν ερωτήσεις, και δίνουν φάρμακα. Ισχύει;

----------


## betelgeuse

Ναι ισχυει δυστυχως. Πολλοι δεν σου λενε τι εχεις , ειδικα αν πας μονο μια φορα.
Για να παρεις μια ιδεα εχω παει σε 5 ψυχιατρους και 2 ψυχολογους.
Μονο δυο μονο μου ειπαν ξεκαθαρα τι εχω . Ο ενας ψυχολογος με εστειλε σε ψυχιατρο ο αλλος εκανε διαγνωση η οποια ηταν ιδια με του ενος ψυχιατρου .

Τωρα θα ξαναπαω στις 29 του μηνα σε ψυχολογο ( ελπιζω να μην ακουσω αλλη διαγνωση). Ξεκιναω ατομικη ψυχοθεραπεια( αυτο ειναι ασχετο αλλα ηθελα να το πω)

----------


## christos78

Atomikh... i omadikh?

----------


## betelgeuse

Ατομικη , αλλα ακομα δεν ξερω τι τυπου θα ειναι , αλλα λογικα γνωσιακου 

Σε ομαδα ημουν για ενα χρονο πανω κατω , βοηθησε μεν αλλα οχι τοσο οσο περιμενα.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Έχει τρείς μέρες καινούργιο φούτο να το πω μου είρθε στο κεφάλι μου σταμάτησε η φαγούρα στο σώμα άρχισε τούτο από το άγχος οφείλεται ψυχοσωματικό είναι ? είναι ? βαρέθηκα τα ψυχολογικά κάθε φύσεως δεν μου φταναν οι μαλακισμένες έμμονες ιδέες με έποιασε και αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω την μάνα μου υπάρχει κάποια θεραπεία με κάποιο χάπι που παίρνεις και σταματάει .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Έχει τρείς μέρες καινούργιο φούτο να το πω μου είρθε στο κεφάλι μου σταμάτησε η φαγούρα στο σώμα άρχισαν οι τσιμπιές στο σώμα σε διάφορα σημεία στα χέρια τα πόδια από το άγχος οφείλεται ψυχοσωματικό είναι ? αφού πιστεύω ότι δεν αγχώνομαι όπως πρώτα βαρέθηκα τα ψυχολογικά κάθε φύσεως δεν μου φταναν οι μαλακισμένες έμμονες ιδέες με έποιασε και αυτό ήθελα να ρωτήσω την μάνα μου υπάρχει κάποια θεραπεία με κάποιο χάπι που παίρνεις και σταματάει .

----------


## Konstantinoss

Μετράω 4 χρόνια ήδη, όσο παίρνω χάπια είμαι καλά, όταν τα στα ματώ γίνομαι ΧΑΛΙΑ

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Κάνεις προσπάθεια από μόνος σου να το ξεπεράσεις ? εγώ πηγαινω για περπάτημα γυμναστική δεν με βολεύει να πάω ο καθένας ξέρει την λύση από μόνος του πως να το παλέψει είναι δύσκολο αλλά θέλει αγώνα για να βγεις από αυτό μόνο του από μας εξαρτάται στο χέρι μας καθαρά αυτοθεραπεία ειναι αλλοιώς άλλο τόσο να καθομαστε δεν προκειται να φύγει ποτέ θα ήθελα να μην είμουν τόσο ευαισθητη συνήθως αυτοί την παθαίνουν τελικά με πέρασαν τα τσιμπήματα αλλού οφειλόταν .

----------


## gossamer

E δεν οφειλονται ολα σε ψυχοσωματικα!! χιχι ευτυχως...

εμενα μου λενε οτι δημιουργω μονη μου το βαρος-σφιξιμο στο κεφαλι ..πλεον απο εμμονικη σκεψη.

Πονο δεν εχω καθε μερα μετα απο 5 μηνες αλλα δεν φευγει η ενοχληση.


σας εχουνε πει ποτε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Γειά σας παιδιά καλό μήνα για αύριο εμένα μου συμβαίνει συχνά θα ήθελα να μάθω αν και σε καποιούς από σας υπάρχουν περιόδους που τα συμπτώματα είναι σε έξαρση ? εγώ για παράδειγμα το παθαίνω αυτό αρκετά συχνά όταν είναι να μου έρθει ο κύκλος μου και σε αυτήν την φάση έχω ποιάσει τον εαυτό μου πολλές φορές να αισθάνεται έτσι τι παίζει ρόλο η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με την έμμηνο ρύση δεν γνωρίζω και την όξυνση των συμτωμάτων . Σήμερα για παράδειγμσ ξύπνησα και είμουνα ράκος από μια σκέψη που μου έχει κολλήσει και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω αγχολυτικό από την μάνα μου για να ηρεμήσω το άγχος πήρα μια βαλεριάνα δεν είδα διαφορά και πήγα στην εναλλακτική λύση την ποιό σίγουρη και κάτι άλλο τα αγχολυτικά και ένας παθολόγος δεν σου γράφει συνταγή για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν θέλω να πάω σε ψυχίατρο πάλι καθαρά να για μου γράφει αυτά και μόνο θέλω .

----------


## elis

ετσι παει ναι μπραβο το βρηκεσ παρτο ψυχραιμα τωρα

----------


## betelgeuse

Xρυσοβαλαντου και σε εμενα συμβαινει αυτο που λες. Μαλιστα , παλιοτερα ειχα ανοιξει ενα παρομοιο θεμα , αλλα απαντηση απο συμπασχοντες δεν ειχα παρει .......

Οσο για αυτο που λες για τα φαρμακα , ειναι καθαρα δικο σου θεμα το τι θα κανεις. Αλλα να ξερεις οτι τα αγχολυτικα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Για να τα πάρω detelgeuse δεν νομίζω εδώ τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έκοψα ποιο πολύ μια ερώτηση ήταν αν τύχει καμοία μέρα που μου σπάει τα νεύρα θα πάρω κανένα από την μάνα μου αυτή τα παίρνει για την αυπνία για να ηρεμήσω αλλά αυτό με την αδιαθεσία το έχω περάσει πολλές φορές μία φορά θυμάμαι ημούν μέσα στην εκκλησία Μ. Βδομάδα και να έχεις και την ... να σου σπάει τα νεύρα να φτιάξεις κεφάλι τι να σου πω προσπαθώ τώρα να βγαίνω για περπάτημα όσο ποιο συστηματικά γίνεται σταμάταγα - ξαναάρχιζα τώρα το πήρα ποιο ζεστά η τρίτη και τελευταία κάνω και aerobic σπίτι λοιπόν θα πάω σήμερα στο φαρμακείο να πάρω και καμοιά βιταμινούλα για τον οργανισμό εσύ ξεκίνησες ψυχοθεραπεία που έλεγες πως σου φάνηκε σου έδωσε φάρμακα συνάμα ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω ακομα ψυχοθεραπεια κανονικη δεν εχω ξεκινησει , απλα επισκεπτομαι ψυχολογο , καποια στιγμη θα γινει και αυτο. Παντως η ψυχοογος νιωθω πως με εχει βοηθησει. 
Ναι εχω αρχισει και φαρμακα ( αντικαταθλιπτικα ) εδω και 2 εβδομαδες περιπου , δεν εχω δει ακομα μεγαλη διαφορα αλλα νιωθω καπως πιο ηρεμη . Ιδεοληψιες εχω ακομα πολλες , αλλα οι ψυχαναγκασμοι εχουν μειωθει αισθητα.

Οσο αφορα εσενα τωρα , μπραβο που ξεκινησες γυμναστικη , βοηθα αρκετα στο να μειωθει το αγχος και κανει και καλο στο προεμμηνορυσιακο συνδρομο. . 
Γενικα , μου εχεις δωσει την εντυπωση πως χειριζεσαι καλα την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη και εισαι πολυ συνειδητοποιημενη . Τα σκαμπανεβασματα , οσο ενοχλητικα και να ειναι ,δεν θα πρεπει να σε τρομαζουν . Προσπαθησε απλα, οταν εχεις ενοχλητικες σκεψεις να ασχολεισαι με κατι αλλο για να ξεχνιεσαι , ε και καμια βαλεριανα , αν σε βοηθα δεν βλαπτει. 
Οι βιταμινες δεν ξερω αν θα σε βοηθησουν , αλλα δεν χανεις κατι αν δοκιμασεις.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Παιδιά καλησπέρα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με το ίντερνετ γράφω το θέμα εδώ για να μην ανοίγω σε άλλη κατηγορία έχω avast free antivirus το πρόγραμμα για ιούς μου ήρθε ένα μήνυμα για ενημέρωση όπως το windows update πατάω και μου έβγαλε σε περίοδο δοκιμής 20 ημερών απομένουν μου έβγαλε αυτήν την πατάτα το έχω το πρόγραμμα δεν θέλω να το κατεβάσω πως μπορώ να το απενεργοποιήσω ? η δεν είναι τίποτα

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτά τα πισωγυρίσματα πάλι χειροτέρεψα γιατί ρε γαμώτο κοντά 3 μήνες είναι όπως πρώτα που ξεκίνησε πριν 3 χρόνια που ήμουνα ποιο χάλια δύο χρόνια δεν ήταν σε έξαρση τόσο και με την βαλεριάνα αισθανόμουν καλύτερα αν όχι τελείως τέλεια στην καθημερινότητα . Έχω και την μάνα μου που ενώ ξέρει ότι πήγα στον γιατρό εξ αρχής να μου λέει να πάω ξανά της λέω τι να πάω ρε μάνα να κάθομαι να λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια πάλι από την αρχή και της εξηγώ ότι το μόνο που κάνουν σαν ψυχίατροι είναι να σου γράφουν χάπια γιατί αυτό ξέρουν να κάνουν εδώ εγώ θέλω να μην τα σκέφτομαι και την προηγούμενη φορά που σηκώθηκα και πήγα είδα τα ζόρια προσωπικά παίρνω xanax για να ελαττωθεί το άγχος μετά από 2 χρόνια δεν θέλω να παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά για άλλους λόγους .

----------


## betelgeuse

Χρυσοβαλαντου δεν εχεις εντοπισει ακριβως ποιο ειναι το ζητουμενο. 
Το να φτασεις σε σημειο να μην εχεις καμμια ιδεοληψια , το βρισκω καπως ουτοπικο. Το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις , ενω εχεις εμμονες , να ζες την ζωη σου σαν να μην υπηρχαν. 
Το να φτασεις βεβαια σε αυτο το σημειο θελει να δουλεψεις πολυ με τον εαυτο σου , κατα την γνωμη μου και με ειδικο ψυχοθεραπευτη ( ο ψυχιατρος μονος του δεν αρκει νομιζω). 
Και μια ερωτηση , εχεις αποδεχτει οτι εχεις ιψδ και μπορεις να διακρινεις ξεκαθαρα μια ιδεοληψια απο μια απλα σκεψη ? ¨Η μηπως δεν ειναι ακομα τοσο ξεκαθαρο μεσα σου?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Προσπαθούσα ως τώρα να μην δίνω σημασία και να συνεχίζω την ζωή μου κανονικά και τα είχα καταφέρει ως ένα σημείο ξέρω ότι από την μια μέρα στην άλλη δεν φεύγει θέλει τον χρόνο του σαν πάθηση όπως ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι αυτό που έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή την ονομασία την βρήκα κοιτώντας μέσω ίντερνετ εγώ η ίδια πριν πάω στον ψυχίατρο ο ίδιος δεν μου έκανε καμία εξήγηση που οφείλετε όλη η φάση που περνούσα γιατρός κατά τα άλλα τα φάρμακα ήξερε να τα γράψει όμως .Και ότι κάποιες σκέψεις μου είναι παράλογες και απέχουν από την απλή σκέψη η ιδψ τις προκαλεί τις μ......ς με λίγα λόγια αλλά στην ιδέα ότι θα φτάσω στην κατάσταση την αρχική με ρίχνει αυτό ψυχολογικά μωρε αχ να μας περάσει μια φορά να γίνουμε καλά και να μην ξανάρθει έτσι να μην ταλαιπωρούμαστε άδικο είναι .

----------


## kerasi

Σε τι αφορουν αυτες οι εμμονες ιδεες που σε διακατεχουν?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Ότι θα κάνω κακό σε κάποιον δικό μου στους γονείς μου βασανιστικές σκέψεις με το που ξυπνάω αρχίζει σαν να παίζει μία ταινία στο μυαλό μου αν δεν πάρω μισό ηρεμιστικό θα με χάλια όλη μέρα με τα χάπια δεν θα είμαστε μία ζωή όμως και αυτό καταναγκαστική ανάγκη θα μου πεις εσένα πως σου εμφανίστηκε ?

----------


## kerasi

Δε μου εχει εμφανιστει κατι τετοιο, αν και ασυνειδητες σκεψεις να ερχοντε στο μυαλο ακουσια, ειναι κατι που γινεται σ ολους τους ανθρωπους. Αφου ομως σ εσενα εχει διαρκεια τοτε οκ ειναι προβλημα. Ειναι ομως ολη την ημερα κυριολεκτικα? Ειναι μεγαλη η διαρκεια αν ειναι ετσι. Εχεις τα κοτσια να τις υλοποιησεις? πως βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Μπορεί συνέχεια να την σκέφτομαι και όχι δεν θα την έκανα ποτέ τους λατρεύω τους γονείς μου ούτε θα ήθελα να σκεφτώ κάτι τέτοιο ούτε για πλάκα το άγχος τις φέρνει αυτές τις σκέψεις και ο ψυχίατρος που πήγα μου είπε ότι δεν μένει σε κανέναν δεν έχει διαφορά τι σκέφτεται ο καθένας δεν σημαίνει ότι έμμονες ιδέες σκέφτεται θα τις κάνει . Και αυτοκτονικές τάσεις είχα ότι πέφτω από το μπαλκόνι όπως κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να μου βγει και μια καινούργια έτσι όπως ήρθαν έφυγαν απλά δεν αντιλήφθηκα το υπερβολικό άγχος που μπορεί να έχω όπως κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να μου βγει και μια καινούργια ιδέα προσπάθεια θέλει ατομική αλλιώς τίποτα δεν γίνεται υπομονή να κάνουμε .

----------


## cina

Και εγώ είμαι στη φάση που το παλεύω, με σκαμπανεβάσματα εννοείται. Οι έμμονες ιδέες πιστεύω δεν θεραπεύονται ποτέ εντελώς, όπως θεραπεύεται π.χ μία ίωση που κάνει τον κύκλο της και περνάει. Μαθαίνεις να ζεις απλά με αυτές, και όσο πιο καλά συμβιβαστείς με τις ενοχλητικές σου σκέψεις και τις παράλογες, τόσο θα βλέπεις σταδιακή βελτίωση. Θα λες το σκέφτηκα και αυτό, ε και; Και στο παρελθόν το είχα σκεφτεί και δεν συνέβη κάτι, στο τέλος μού πέρασε. Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε πως το μυαλό μας έχει μεγάλη φαντασία και σε συνδυασμό με άγχος μπορεί να παράγει τις πιο περίεργες και φοβικές σκέψεις.Εγώ σκέφτομαι πως τόσα χρόνια κόλλησαν στο μυαλό μου πολλές έμμονες σκέψεις αλλά κάποια στιγμή έφυγαν.Αυτό που δεν θέλω να χάσω είναι οι χαρές της ζωής, οι απλές καθημερινές χαρές που τα πρώτα χρόνια μου στέρησε η ιδψχ.Θέλω να απολαμβάνω τα καλά της ζωής μου ανεβάζοντας τα ποσοστά της απόλαυσης όσο μπορώ παραπάνω και να μην αφήνω την ρημάδα την ιδψχ να μου τσακίζει το ηθικό. Όταν μου χτυπάει την πόρτα απειλητικά, προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω την ζωή μου έστω και καταναγκαστικά προσποιούμενη ότι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτε. Λέω δεν θα με τσακίσει, θα την τσακίσω εγώ. Κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθεί και θα φύγει επιστρέφοντας βέβαια με άλλη μορφή αλλά και εγώ μεγαλώνοντας θα έχω αλλάξει και θα ξέρω να την χειρίζομαι διαφορετικά. Το παλεύω χωρίς φάρμακα, με ένα χρόνο ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανα στο παρελθόν, και κάποιες περιστασιακές όταν μπορώ.Με βοηθάει πολύ το ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο, να μαθαίνω για την ιδψχ. από ειδικούς που έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτήν.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Πιστεύω πως ξεπερνιέται κάποια στιγμή σε μία συνέντευξη ενός ψυχιάτρου στο ίντερνετ για την ιδψχ τόνισε πως αν το αφήσεις πολλά χρόνια μπορεί και 2 χρόνια να πάει για το ξεπεράσεις αυτό δεν είναι αδυναμία σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις που διάβασα ανάμεσα και η δικιά μου ξέρουμε την λύση του προβλήματος αλλά μένουμε στάσιμοι για αρκετό διάστημα το πότε θα αποφασίσει μόνος του η λύση εξαρτάται από το ίδιο το άτομο . Όλοι έχουμε μέσα μία δύναμη και μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε δυσκολίες που μας παρουσιάζονται στην ζωή μπράβο σου που το παλεύεις και απολαμβάνεις την κάθε μέρα είτε δραστηριότητες ,ενασχολήσεις είναι αυτές ότι σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλά .

----------


## christos78

Cina exw anoiksei thema me diafora sites gia to ocd.pisteuw oti mporoun na sou fanoun "xrhsima".

----------


## cina

καμιά φορά μπορεί και να μη θες να το ξεπεράσεις. πιστεύω πως η ιδψχ. μας φυλάει από τα χειρότερα. είναι ένα ξέσπασμα του οργανισμού που το χρειάζεται για να αποφορτιστεί από αγχογόνες καταστάσεις. αν δεν ήταν αυτό, ίσως να ήταν κάτι άλλο , κανένα ψυχοσωματικό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. ο ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει πως η ιδψχ με προστατεύει κατά ένα τρόπο, και όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί δεν βρήκα άλλον τρόπο προστασίας, μου είπε ότι ο καθένας για κάποιον λόγο επιλέγει τους τρόπους του, σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος, απλά να μην βλέπω την ιδψχ. σαν απειλή, μάλλον την έχω ανάγκη. υπάρχουν φορές που όταν δεν την έχω αισθάνομαι πως κάτι μου λείπει, μάλλον πρέπει να βρούμε έναν αντικαταστάτη της για να μπορέσουμε να απαλλαγούμε μια και καλή.το κενό που θα αφήσει θα πρέπει να καλυφθεί με κάτι άλλο.

----------


## cina

> Cina exw anoiksei thema me endiaferonta sites gia to ocd.pisteuw oti mporoun na sou fanoun xrhsima.


τα έχω επισκεφθεί , σ' ευχαριστώ

----------


## christos78

ksereis kapoio allo esu?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Εμένα πάντως δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου στα τσακίδια να πάει στο τι θα με ωφελήσει στα χάλια που θα συνεχίσω να έχω στην καθημερινότητα μου ? όσο προσπάθεια να καταβάλλουμε στο να το ξεχνάμε γιατί να μην αποβάλουμε αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις από πάνω μας δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που νοσεί και να το χαίρεται ακόμη και σε βαριές αρρώστιες ισχύει και αξεπέραστο κάποια φορά .

----------


## cina

> Εμένα πάντως δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου στα τσακίδια να πάει στο τι θα με ωφελήσει στα χάλια που θα συνεχίσω να έχω στην καθημερινότητα μου ? όσο προσπάθεια να καταβάλλουμε στο να το ξεχνάμε γιατί να μην αποβάλουμε αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις από πάνω μας δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που νοσεί και να το χαίρεται ακόμη και σε βαριές αρρώστιες ισχύει και αξεπέραστο κάποια φορά .


εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν κατάρα ή απειλή όπως σου είπα.απλά μία κατάσταση που την αποδέχεσαι ή δεν την αποδέχεσαι και τελειώνει εκεί το πράγμα. σε γενικές γραμμές φαίνεται να την έχω αποδεχτεί.δεν με πειράζει όπως με πείραζε στην αρχή.την έχω αρκετά χρόνια, ίσως γι' αυτό. κουράστηκα να την θεωρώ εχθρό μου και να σπαταλάω ενέργεια για να την πολεμήσω, συνεχίζω την ζωή μου με ό, τι καλό έχει να μου προσφέρει, χωρίς να της δίνω σημασία όπως παλιά. (εννοώ την ιδψχ.) αν φύγει έφυγε, δεν με απασχολεί, και αν δεν φύγει τι , θα κάτσω να σκάσω, εντάξει το παραδέχομαι υπάρχουν μέρες που με σκάει, αλλά και τόσες άλλες που την έχω γραμμένη.αν ξεκουμπιστεί που ξέρω ότι θα είμαι πιο ευτυχισμένη από τώρα, που ξέρω πως θα είναι το αύριο, αν δεν συμβεί δηλ. κάτι άλλο; δεν θέλω δηλ. να περιμένω καλύτερες μέρες σε σχέση με ιδψχ. , θέλω να διαμορφώνω τις καλύτερες μέρες στο τώρα, να μην μιζεριάζω, γιατί η μιζέρια την τρέφει, στο κάτω κάτω τίποτε δεν είναι εύκολο, τίποτε δεν μας χαρίζεται χωρίς προσπάθεια ούτε η ευτυχία.σιγά μην περιμένω να μου φύγει για να νιώσω ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## cina

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/obsessive...obsessing.html

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για αυτούς που κάνουν αγωγή με αγχολυτικά για μείωση ως ένα βαθμού του άγχους τι δοσολογία παίρνεται ? εγώ ως τώρα 0,25 xanax το αύξησα στα ο,5 και κάτι άλλο επειδή δεν θέλω να πάω σε ψυχίατρο πάλι για την συνταγογράφηση του φαρμάκου σκέφτομαι να πάω σε παθολόγο μπορεί να γράψει μία συνταγή ένας τέτοιος γιατρός ?αναφέρομαι σε ηρεμιστικά και μόνο όχι σε άλλες αγωγές .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Καλησπέρα θέλω να ρωτήσω για τον βελονισμό και την ομοιοπαθητική διάβασα στο ίντερνετ πως και οι δύο αυτές πρακτικές έχουν αποτέλεσμα στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή όπως και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις βοηθούν στο ανάλογο πρόβλημα που έχει ο καθένας ποια πιστεύεται είναι η καλύτερη η ομοιοπαθητική η ο βελονισμός ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Πιστευω πως οι εναλλακτικες θεραπειες εχουν επιδραση , εφοσον πιστεψεις πως θα εχουν επιδραση. Νομιζω δηλαδη , πως στην πλειοψηφια τους λειτουργουν κυριως σαν πλασιμπο.
Αρα θεωρω πως το να τις συγκρινεις δεν εχει καποιο νοημα. Ενημερωσου και για τις δυο μεθοδους , επισκεψου τα κεντρα στα οποια εφαρμοζονται και επελεξε την μεθοδο που νομιζεις οτι θα σε κανει να αισθανεσαι πιο ανετα.

Α ,και επειδη τωρα ειδα το προηγουμενο μηνυμα σου , θελω να σε ρωτησω να εξακολουθεις να παιρνεις αγχολυτικα .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Ναι παίρνω ακόμη xanax και ένας λόγος που θέλω να κάνω μία από τις δύο αυτές πρακτικές είναι για να διακόψω και τα αγχολυτικά προς το παρόν δεν είναι εφικτό αλλά θέλω να αισθανθώ και εγώ καλά κυρίως .

----------

